# Find The Differences Between These 2 Pictures



## Hapiguy (Feb 8, 2021)

Try to find all the differences between these 2 pictures...


Hint...don't stop searching even when you have found at least five


----------



## tinytn (Feb 8, 2021)

the time on the clock
a dollar sign instead of an S
coin sticking out of the pig
little girls lost her other pigtail..lol
cowboy boots on the man walking in  the door
the date of the year on the bottom?


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 11, 2021)

tinytn said:


> the time on the clock
> a dollar sign instead of an S
> coin sticking out of the pig
> little girls lost her other pigtail..lol
> ...


Sorry for the delayed reply...there's at least one more


----------



## Sunny (Feb 12, 2021)

Women writing with pen in one picture, pen is missing in the other.


----------



## Hapiguy (Feb 13, 2021)

tinytn said:


> the time on the clock.
> a dollar sign instead of an S.
> coin sticking out of the pig.
> little girls lost her other pigtail..lol.
> ...





Sunny said:


> Women writing with pen in one picture, pen is missing in the other.


There may be more...but that's all I found too. 

Thank you.


----------

